# Shrimp and Sausage Kabobs



## tag0401 (Apr 18, 2019)

Man were these good. Take large shrimp and sliced sausage coat them with olive oil and your favorite bbq rub(which is what I used) or seafood seasoning. Grill or cook on a griddle. Simple and easy recipe my wife found on Pinterest. 

Cheers


----------



## jaxgatorz (Apr 18, 2019)

Yes please !!!  Looks great ..


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 18, 2019)

Holy Chit! That looks great! Good job!!


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 18, 2019)

Nice job ! Looks good . Love my Blackstone .


----------



## kelbro (Apr 19, 2019)

Serve over grits with some bacon/mushroom/garlic cream sauce. A warm baguette and some real butter on the side.

Thank me later.


----------



## tag0401 (Apr 19, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Nice job ! Looks good . Love my Blackstone .



Chopsaw, definitely one of my favorite things to cook on, we use it a lot when camping.



kelbro said:


> Serve over grits with some bacon/mushroom/garlic cream sauce. A warm baguette and some real butter on the side.
> 
> Thank me later.



This will be a good thing to do with the leftovers!! Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 19, 2019)

Oh Yeah---Those look Fantastic!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 25, 2019)

T0401, Looks delicious!


----------

